# Bstinger bs. Doinker DISH



## carbonman8 (Aug 7, 2003)

Niether one is going to shoot the bow for you.....Get the one that gives you the most for your money....


----------



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

I bought a B-stinger last year and I'm loven it.


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

i bought the Doinker Dish not to long ago....i love this thing...the swappin weights is a sweet design


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*+2*



jerzy-joe said:


> I bought a B-stinger last year and I'm loven it.


Same here the B stinger just flat works. All others are just copys of B stinger design.:wink:
DB


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

jhulsey said:


> I can't decide between the bstinger stab and the doinker dish. I like the flexibility to move the weights around on the dish, but the bstingers have proven themselves. Any thoughts would be helpful. Thanks


You should do yourself a favor and checkout xtreme stabilization,
There has been people compare them to the ones you have mentioned and decide to go with xtreme.just a suggestion.
You can not beat Mark for customer service.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

i just got a b stinger and they are the real deal


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Xtreme Stabilization*



carbonman8 said:


> Niether one is going to shoot the bow for you.....Get the one that gives you the most for your money....





treeman65 said:


> You should do yourself a favor and checkout xtreme stabilization,
> There has been people compare them to the ones you have mentioned and decide to go with xtreme.just a suggestion.
> You can not beat Mark for customer service.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1230573

Also...WHO else will buy it back if you decide you don't like it???:thumbs_up


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

You have to try some and buy what you can afford. There are several out there now just like and just as good as the B-stinger without the steep price. I know. I have one. Don't get trapped by the hype. Buy what works for you.


----------



## jhulsey (May 2, 2010)

Got my b-stinger in today. So far I love it. I got the 12" prohunter in lost camo to match my Z7. Thanks for the replies eveyone


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Wheres the HYPE*



TANC said:


> You have to try some and buy what you can afford. There are several out there now just like and just as good as the B-stinger without the steep price. I know. I have one. Don't get trapped by the hype. Buy what works for you.


More championships indoor have been won by B Stinger. Who trying to Hype anyone? You realize B Stinger dont pay anyone a dime to shoot them! I did ask most of them and got the response that made me think about. Then in the freestyle class some left companies that did pay for a win to go with B stingers. That doesnt happen in todays pro archery.

Bottomline B Stingers work!
DB


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> More championships indoor have been won by B Stinger. Who trying to Hype anyone? *You realize B Stinger dont pay anyone a dime to shoot them!* I did ask most of them and got the response that made me think about. Then in the freestyle class some left companies that did pay for a win to go with B stingers.


Are You sure about that...?


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

DB you're beginning to sound like a B Stinger poster boy.

The same archers that are winning with B Stingers now were winning with Doinkers and other brands of stabs last year and years before that.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

And many top 3D Open PROs were GIVEN B-Stingers to pomote the product. I'm not knocking B-Stingers. I've never tried them. And won't be. They cost too much for those who have to pay. I know some shooting them, that fell for it all, and they are no better than they were before. Others have improved dramatically. There are options for everyone. I'm probably just as good, or bad, with a stick as a high dollar stab. I've recently shot with VERY good shooters using homemade stabs. :wink: I'm just saying just don't go out and give $250 for a stab thinking it unquestionably makes you better. Not true. Doinker makes an exceptional product as does others.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Two years*



YRhinefield said:


> DB you're beginning to sound like a B Stinger poster boy.
> 
> The same archers that are winning with B Stingers now were winning with Doinkers and other brands of stabs last year and years before that.


I asked for two years and was as optimistic as it gets. When guys like Levi and Tim and Eric Griggs/Reo and Jeesee tell me the same thing and say Dan there really is something to these I take notice. I honestly can say I have won and took second at the last two state qaulifiers after a struggling first part of the season with mine. So yes I am a fan boy for sure. 

Seen way to many and all the pros I have talked to walked away from good sponsorships to shoot them. Dont think they work for you dont try them.:wink: But so far there helping many and we often see them winning over and over.
DB

Bottomline they are sure helping me!


I shot well yesturday against some top shooters for sure here. My scores are far better with the B stinger. When you beat some of these pros here you doing OK.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1242913


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Want to look at Vegas and Indoor nationals*



ABTABB said:


> Are You sure about that...?



Lets look ot the winners of indoor nationals and vegas in BHFS classes!

I can honestly say yes B Stinger has won most of them.:wink:

Hey dont try them, shoot what works for you:thumbs_up 
DB


----------



## krabbiepatty (Feb 8, 2007)

i bought a 12" doinker dish and my 3d scores have jumped from around 185 to around 196. I really am happy with it. the shoots i go to are 20 target courses and this is my first year competing in 3D shoots. I am very happy with the doinker dish. i found out about them reading a post here on AT. now if i can just get my new CXL's to fly straight maybe i can shoot a 200 lol.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I've shot them all, and have found what works best for Me...No doubt some of the best shooters in the world, are now shooting Stingers... I was just surprised by this...



Daniel Boone said:


> *You realize B Stinger dont pay anyone a dime to shoot them! *


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Surprised*



ABTABB said:


> I've shot them all, and have found what works best for Me...No doubt some of the best shooters in the world, are now shooting Stingers... I was just surprised by this...


GP and Blair have posted openly on the forum more than once. Im amazed how well all them have won with them. Bottomline they told me they flat work. I think they should get paid for winning.
DB


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

jhulsey said:


> I can't decide between the bstinger stab and the doinker dish. I like the flexibility to move the weights around on the dish, but the bstingers have proven themselves. Any thoughts would be helpful. Thanks


To answer your question , they both are great stabilizers. You can not go wrong with either one.For me the stinger had more vibration on my bow. I went with the DISH and the vibration is gone. I also like the fact that you can offset the weight to get the feel just right. 

As for all of the people who say all of the other companies copied B-stinger. You are wrong. This photo has been around for a long time before stinger was even a thought. Sure the sizes and materials might be different. But as I have always said, no matter what you make nowadays is a copy of someone else's idea.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> GP and Blair have posted openly on the forum more than once. Im amazed how well all them have won with them. Bottomline they told me they flat work. I think they should get paid for winning.
> DB


Sure has 

RI Max posted November 9th, 2009, 03:31 AM 


Hi B-Stinger shooters. I sure appreciate all the support and a lot of exciting news is going to be released over the next couple months. Just to clarify a few points. I am more than happy to make arrangements with the right shooters to supply them as a shooter with free stabilization product. It is true that some of the best shooters in the world have chosen to pay for product, while some have wanted to trade, while others have received free product. I am not opposed to the right shooters getting paid to shoot product. If a class person like a Jesse or a Reo goes out and breaks records and wins world and national titles and drives business to their manufacturers, why shouldn't a manufacturer try to compensate their shooters appropriately? I certainly want to be able to compensate shooter financially when possible. Right now however, we are a growing company increasing inventory to handle growth and developing new products.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

DB i guess most serious 3D shooters know matt varnes, well i have shot with him 2 times in open b and he dont shoot a b stinger he uses a doinker fatty! b stingers are something new but as someone previously said it wont shoot your bow for you and that is what most people are looking for!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Matt*



3Dblackncamo said:


> DB i guess most serious 3D shooters know matt varnes, well i have shot with him 2 times in open b and he dont shoot a b stinger he uses a doinker fatty! b stingers are something new but as someone previously said it wont shoot your bow for you and that is what most people are looking for!


I have mentioned Matt, congradulated him several times and he going to be a good one. I dont care what you shoot. But I garantee when those pros talk REO/Jeesee/Levi and Tim. I listen. When I see time and time again the most pros on day two in the peer group, actually all at Paris. I take notice. I have contact and get the questions answered. My coach is an archery legend, he going to be using them at outdoor nationals. I didnt jump on this band wagon for two years but in that time the pros have almost all went to them. I hope everyone finds what works best for them. I have for sure. 

Hey shoot what works for you. I actually would rather you didnt switch if your in my class:wink:


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

The OP is asking for a comparison between HUNTER stabs from the 2 manufacturers. Naming all the open pro shooters who are using B Stinger XLs freestyle stabs furnishes no useful info.

I've bought and tried several B Stinger 12" hunter stabs with both 11 oz and 14 oz weights. In all honesty I wasn't terrible impressed with them. The added weight did make a small improvement in controlling movement but on both my bow it made them terribly front heavy and unbalanced and did nothing for vibration. I sold both shortly after buying them.

To me the Doinker Dish seems to balance better, handles vibration better and has the ability for you to move the weights around for customization.

Between the 2 Hunter stabs I feel the Doinker Dish is a better stab.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Opionion*



YRhinefield said:


> The OP is asking for a comparison between HUNTER stabs from the 2 manufacturers. Naming all the open pro shooters who are using B Stinger XLs freestyle stabs furnishes no useful info.
> 
> I've bought and tried several B Stinger 12" hunter stabs with both 11 oz and 14 oz weights. In all honesty I wasn't terrible impressed with them. The added weight did make a small improvement in controlling movement but on both my bow it made them terribly front heavy and unbalanced and did nothing for vibration. I sold both shortly after buying them.
> 
> ...


If dish works for you then fine. I gave the reasons why I choose B Stinger. Fact that many win with them talks volume about the product.:thumbs_up Excellant product that many win with on the national level for years nows and a highly proven stabilizer. Get use to it because they cant make enough to sale right now and they wont be going away. Ill more than gladly use my B Stinger for along time. I will also be seeing many others as well. Give your opionion and Ill give mine. One of the best things I have switched to in many years. Fact is everyone who has pm me and purchased them will tell you the same.:wink: Levi was right when he told me just give them a try and you see they flat work well.
DB:thumbs_up


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

YRhinefield said:


> DB you're beginning to sound like a B Stinger poster boy.


Beginning to? I think he passed that mark some time ago.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Really*



MOC said:


> Beginning to? I think he passed that mark some time ago.


I quess when I shot Doinkers and AEP it was never a promblem. Some of you need to shoot what works for you. Because now that Im shooting B Stingers I know I got the best stabilizer made on the market today. Why do I know it? Becauase my scores are better sense changing. Got some great advice. 

Sad some of you never bother saying something like this when I shot other brands. Some here are flat against B Stingers! Bothers you that many just keep winning and winning with them. Kinda makes you wonder dont it. JUst shoot what you like and MOC ignore my threads:wink: Pretty simple.
DB


----------



## BMCS (Aug 13, 2008)

Bstinger bs. Doinker DISH 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can't decide between the bstinger stab and the doinker dish. I like the flexibility to move the weights around on the dish, but the bstingers have proven themselves. Any thoughts would be helpful. Thanks 


QUOTE=jhulsey;1058079940]Got my b-stinger in today. So far I love it. I got the 12" prohunter in lost camo to match my Z7. Thanks for the replies eveyone[/QUOTE]


I GUESS KNOW ONE NOTICED IN POST 10 JHULSEY DECIDED ON BSTINGER.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Did not notice*



BMCS said:


> Bstinger bs. Doinker DISH
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I GUESS KNOW ONE NOTICED IN POST 10 JHULSEY DECIDED ON BSTINGER.[/QUOTE]


He made a wise choice:thumbs_up
DB


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

YRhinefield said:


> The OP is asking for a comparison between HUNTER stabs from the 2 manufacturers. Naming all the open pro shooters who are using B Stinger XLs freestyle stabs furnishes no useful info.
> 
> I've bought and tried several B Stinger 12" hunter stabs with both 11 oz and 14 oz weights. In all honesty I wasn't terrible impressed with them. The added weight did make a small improvement in controlling movement but on both my bow it made them terribly front heavy and unbalanced and did nothing for vibration. I sold both shortly after buying them.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY MIKE!

No longer can we simply say the name B-Stinger and have all shooters on the same page...the XL's are a TOTALLY different animal than the Pro Hunter versions!

It is very EASY to jump on the "this shooter won this, or this shooter won that" bandwagon, but that does not help the average everyday shooter...the back yard plinker, the local 3D shooter....they already KNOW about the hype - but what they need is guiedance in set up and how the different weights behave on what bows...etc...

Becoming confrontational about a product turns more people off, and in the end, actually hurts sales....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Really*



NY911 said:


> EXACTLY MIKE!
> 
> No longer can we simply say the name B-Stinger and have all shooters on the same page...the XL's are a TOTALLY different animal than the Pro Hunter versions!
> 
> ...


Whats confrontational? He picked a B Stinger to shoot. He happy and made his choice. Shoot what works for you, not that diffiacult. Tim Ewers shoots a 12" stabilizer and enjoys it quite well.
DB


----------

